# Goldens born 2010



## finnbydoosmom (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi. I was on the 2010 thread with my boy Oscar. He is still going strong, slowing down a little but very much enjoying life.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Jameson Newton of Fyke- born July 2010- still going strong and now “enjoying” (tolerating) being a big brother. (Clipped section on right foreleg is from an ultrasound sedation) fortunately, all was good- just an upset tummy.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Our Max was born on July 7, 2010. Sadly, he passed away in February 2020 at age 9 years, 7 months. We miss him everyday.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Max's Dad said:


> Our Max was born on July 7, 2010. Sadly, he passed away in February 2020 at age 9 years, 7 months. We miss him everyday.
> View attachment 886790
> View attachment 886791
> View attachment 886792


So sorry to hear about your boy. It is the inevitable and worst part about living and loving our dear Goldens. Never to be forgotten to be sure. Looks as though he was loved and happy.


----------



## luv2smile (May 27, 2010)

Cajun was born August 2010. He’s been a very healthy and happy doggie. Sadly though, he was just diagnosed with an aggressive cancer and given a few months to live.

we are crushed and heartbroken.

I also have stage 4 cancer and he has been my rock these past couple of years of my diagnosis and treatment.

I don’t know what I’m going to do without my first ever fur baby.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

luv2smile said:


> Cajun was born August 2010. He’s been a very healthy and happy doggie. Sadly though, he was just diagnosed with an aggressive cancer and given a few months to live.
> 
> we are crushed and heartbroken.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear. We miss our Max, also born in 2010, everyday. Goldens are so special and are a great support.


----------

